# Albino Channel Catfish for pond stocking



## Ben Fishing (Aug 2, 2010)

My connection in Arkansas has discontinued their albino channel catfish for 2011 and will no longer handle them. Does anyone know whom may distribute some here in Ohio? I'd be looking at 25-50 to add character to my small pond.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry. I caught one in MO a few years ago and boy it was ugly! Big red eyes. Yuck! But they are pretty easy to spot.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Here ya go in Ohio too!


http://www.sugarcreekfishery.com/


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I generally deal with Jones Fish in cinnci. they have them most of the time.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

We do Jones to! They just opened a store in Medina. They'll be stocking our pond with more Golden Shiners and Perch.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I dont think Id recommend Sugercreek, I talked to him and he has everything in cages and then sorts stuff out when he gets an order, I was looking for pumkinseed sunfish and he told me all his panfish were in 2 cages and he coudnt even confirm if he had any or not, Its a 1 man show there, I never bought any fish but Id be asking a lot of questions before getting fish from him. 

Not sure where you are located but ATAC, this threads sponsor has them, he is located betwen cinci and Columbus.

Salmonid


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

Smart shoppers will check around and compare prices before doing business with a company even if they've used them in the past. 

We carry albinos. Give me a call at 888-998-POND.


----------



## Ben Fishing (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the leads. Since I'm in Portage Medina is about an hour away.

Lucas, can you ship to Portage Co overnight?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

I can ship overnight. We also offer free delivery for fish orders of $200.00 or more


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

it would take a little bit of grow time, but you could go buy them at jacks aquarium


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I was just looking at them at Jacks, $3.99 each for 4" albinos and the Huber store had at least 8-10 of em.

Salmonid


----------

